# Living in Mexico with 2 kids



## LWteach (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello expats!

I am new to this forum and am glad it exists. I would really appreciate your insight. My partner and I (along with our kids ages 5 and 3) are considering a move to Mexico. We spent the summer in Cozumel (a bit too touristy for my taste, but oh, I loved the snorkeling and got to know a few locals). I have done extensive traveling in Mexico, Central and South America and Mexico remains my heart home. I speak average Spanish as does my partner. We both work online so our jobs are relatively portable. We're looking for a place that may not exist but I can dream, can't I? :

I want to live in a small city near the sea where I can contribute to the town in some meaningful way and develop friendships with expats and locals alike. We hope for a bilingual and not too pricey school for our kids and to be relatively close to the ocean. We hope for a more liberal environment, as we are a two-mom family. 

It is possible that such a place does not exist but I hope that you will comment and advise.
I thank you in advance!

LWteach


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure that you will get a vote for every town on each coast of Mexico and that all will have advantages and disadvantages; the greatest of which will be the unbearable heat and humidity for six months, or more, of the year. For that reason, most expats elect to live in the central highlands and drive to the coast for beach vacations in the winter, or even the 'shoulder' seasons. That said, our favorite coastal city is Mazatlan, Sinaloa. It is growing rapidly and now has over one million inhabitants, yet is full of discreet neighborhoods of different flavors, including the historic centro, quite near the beach. The torrid weather is a bit shorter there and is moderated by its northerly location and the sea currents. June is tolerable at about 99F but by September, the humidity hits its peak. Unlike the central highlands, air conditioning is a must and electricity is very expensive to run such appliances; few can afford to air condition more than one room at a time.


----------



## LWteach (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you RVGringo!

I appreciate your quick reply and I will check out your, er, blog?
Thanks again!
LWteach


----------



## LWteach (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, RVGringo, I have heard that Lake Chapala is shrinking and getting hotter by the minute. Do you still live there? Do you love it?
Best,
LWteach


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, we still live here and have done so for eight years. The lake is beautiful and right up to the malecons. In fact, the Chapala malecon has just undergone a complete renovation and attracts Tapatios from Guadalajara every weekend. The launch operators and other merchants are happy, as are the kids, to have a beach right downtown.
When we first moved here, the water was a full kilometer from that beach after several years of minimal rainfall throughout the Lerma watershed. In recent years, the rains have been more normal and the lake is much more full now. In fact, a few properties which were 'created' on low ground near the shore may be in danger of having water inside if this rainy season is a heavy one.
All is well & we're not going anywhere until we go up in smoke.


----------

